#   >     3000 .

## Danay

. 5 .  2450 .  .    ?       ,   - .     ?   . 23"                  ,    ".      3000 .,         .

----------

,           ,               .
           .
          ,           .

----------


## desna

3000,    .
     ""-  ,  ""  :Smilie:

----------


## Danay

,         .             .         " ,     ".     "",        01,      .

----------

.          ?

----------


## Danay

.         ,   3000 .

----------

> , *    3000 * ,    ,       ,   ,     ,     ,     .


          3000.,            .               .

----------


## Danay

> 3000.,            .               .


    ,          ?      ,       .  :Smilie:

----------

.
   ,                       .

----------


## margo46

..

----------


## Rat1972

,        ??? ,     "",    -  -        ?      ,     100 ,     75,                :Abuse:

----------

,           "",      ""  ""           ,                   .

----------


## Rat1972

> .


  ,           ?
    ,   ,      ,              .  ,    ,       .     (  )        -           3000  -  -   . ,           ,      ,    ,  - .

----------

> ,           ,      ,    ,  - .


         3000  .

----------


## Rat1972

,  ,   ,        ,      "      3000 ."...

----------

"             "...    ...

----------

> ,           ...


 **,  .   **      ,   ,   .  :Smilie:

----------

> **,  .   **      ,   ,   .


.               3000      .

            3000 .         ?  :Wow:

----------


## .

,    3000       ( ),      3000. .       ,        ,        ,     .  :yes:

----------

> 3000 .         ?


 .  ,             .        3000 .      340  226.     .

----------


## Rat1972

> .
>    ,                       .


,    .         3000        (..     ,       ).          ,          -             (     ,     ** 3000 ).     ,    3000.      ,        ,     ,    ,     ,    ,     3000  :Wow:

----------


## Danay

> ,    .         3000        (..     ,       ).          ,          -             (     ,     ** 3000 ).     ,    3000.      ,        ,     ,    ,     ,    ,     3000


     070  071 "" -

----------


## M{}T

> 070  071 "" -


      ,     )))  :Wink:

----------

> ,          -             (     ,     ** 3000 ).


               3000   . 
                         ,         .                       :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  ,   ,        ,      "      3000 ."...


     -          1000. .. - !!))

----------


## Rat1972

> 


            3000 **  -           :Abuse: . 
 Danay - 


> 070  071 "" -

----------


## Rat1972

> ,         .


,    (, , ...) .        -   50,   25.   - ,      70 .  ,     ?

----------

> 3000 **  -          . 
>  Danay -


   ,      ,                      ...




> ,    (, , ...) .        -   50,   25.   - ,      70 .  ,     ?


       ,        .    "   "

            ,            ,         ,        ,              .

----------

> 


 ...     ** ?  ...         -      ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  -    ** . 
         .  :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

- , __   -  - . ,      3000                 (    )     , , ,    ,          (,  ),   :Wow:

----------


## GAI

(    3000)      "-0001, -0002  ..".         "" .. " ".      .

----------


## Rat1972

> (    3000)      "-0001, -0002  ..".         "" .. " ".      .


 :Wow:

----------


## .

071,   ...
     -     3000.  ,     .  ,         3000     ,   ,        .    ,        ,    .,         ,        ,      .      105-     ,      (   1   )   ,       ,   ,        .

----------

> (    3000)      "-0001, -0002  ..".         "" .. " ".      .


     ,        (         ).
** .     (,   )      .

----------


## GAI

,        ,   "  ** ".   ,            3000,   ,    **   "   "   ,    .

----------


## Rat1972

*.* , 



> ,    .,


            ,     (    ,  ?!), - ,          -   :Abuse:

----------


## Danay

,     ,        ,          ,                  ,      .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     ,        ,          ,                  ,      .


     .

----------


## kurti

,         ,     ,   .  :    ,        N-  ,     .         .     ?                         .   :Wow:   -        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rat1972

*kurti*, 
     ?

----------


## Lenushka

: .170-173  148.   ",      ,         020900000 "  "    020101510 "     ", 020104510 "  ",      021002000 "       " (021002410, 021002420, 021002430, 021002440, 021002130, 021002620)".

----------


## Lenushka

,         ,      .

----------

?
      ,         .   :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> ?
>       ,         .


  :Smilie:         .        ,      020104510  020900000,   ?  ?

----------


## kurti

> ,         ,      .


 .        ? ?      ?

----------


## kurti

?  020900000  040101172.

----------


## Rat1972

> .        ? ?      ?


 -.        " " (  ..),       .

----------


## kurti

> -.        " " (  ..),       .


         ?
 020104510  020900000
 020900000  040101172.

----------


## .

> ,     ,        ,          ,                  ,      .


  ,    , ,    .... ,   ,   ,  .   148  25 ,         ,   .   , ,    ,   . -       .

----------

> ,         ,      .


    .
                .
                            ...
     310           ,                  .

                      .

----------


## Danay

> ,    , ,   ....


         ?

----------


## Rat1972

*.* , 



> -      .


             ,    - ,   ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


,     ...    .

----------


## 223

> ?


  -  ?    .   ?

----------


## Danay

> -  ?    .   ?


 .    ,        ,   ,     .(    ,       )     ,      .

----------

> 243.    
> 
>             :
> 1)                    ,       ;
> *2)  ,             ;*
> 3)   ;
> 4)     ,     ;
> ( .    30.06.2006 N 90-)
> 5)       ,   ;
> ...


..         ...

----------


## kurti

> .
>                 .
>                             ...
>      310           ,                  .
> 
>                       .


.    :
            310: 
 020104510  020900000 -      

 -                01 -     
_ 020900000  040101172 -   _ 
 020819000  020104610 -     .
 010100310  020819000 -  
 040101000  010100410 -  
 01             -     .

              310     :
 020104510  020900000 -      

_ 020900000  040101172 -   _ 
 021003560  020104610 -   
 030405000  021003660 -  

 ?    .        .              ,    ,  -.

----------

> .    :
>             310: 
> ...
>               310     :
> ...
>  ?


 **.            "__ ".  **   . 
     ,      *    /*. 
       ,   -    .     ,           .
  ,      :     ,         =>    - _"     310     "_       - _"     310       310"_


   :
** :     (  ,  ).
010106 - 030219730    ( )  
...         / /   ...
030219830 - 030405310 -  
 ,     ** . 

:
 -  01 -   
020900 - 040101172 -   (   ,    .   " ")
020104 - 020900 -  
021003 - 020104 -   /
030405310 - 021003 -   .
.  -  ,    .   ,     .  :Wink: 


**  -     
:
 -  01 -   
 020900 - 040101172 -   (    )
 020104 - 020900 -  
     - 
    ,     (*BorisG*    ):
 )     /  
 021003 - 020104 -   /
 030405310 - 021003 -   . 
 040101 - 30405310 -    

 )     
 021002 - 020104

----------


## kurti

,         :Big Grin:

----------


## Crazy Frog

! ,    3000 .    .   1 7.7      .     "  ". , !  ?

----------

1           ...

...
7
8
9
...

2100001
2100002
2100003


210001
210002
210003

             ...

 1    ,                    ...

      ?

----------


## desna

)))

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## vadiiib

:Smilie: )    ???

----------

,       ,             , ..     ( ) ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ! ,    3000 .    .   1 7.7      .     "  ". , !  ?


       -       3000,              "",    :Smilie:     ..      ,  ,        ...

----------


## tan223

> ,       ,             , ..     ( ) ?


      ,                 ,      ,     ...      ,     -  ,       ....

----------

> ,                 ,      ,     ...      ,     -  ,       ....


     340

----------

-              :Frown: (((   .....,   -    ,    (  -)

----------

> -             (((   .....,   -    ,    (  -)


... ...    .
    ..       .
                .




> 340


-           ,              ...        ?

----------


## Plesen~

> -           ,              ...        ?


    5  2010 .  02-05-10/383
http://www1.minfin.ru/common/img/upl..._ot_050210.pdf

----------

> 5  2010 .  02-05-10/383
> http://www1.minfin.ru/common/img/upl..._ot_050210.pdf


 , ...       ...  :Redface:

----------


## Plesen~

-  ,               ...

----------

,

----------


## kurti

> 5  2010 .  02-05-10/383
> http://www1.minfin.ru/common/img/upl..._ot_050210.pdf


Plesen~,   ,     . :Big Grin:

----------


## M{}T

> 5  2010 .  02-05-10/383
> http://www1.minfin.ru/common/img/upl..._ot_050210.pdf


, !

----------

.

----------

> ... ...    .
>     ..       .
>                 .
> 
> 
> -           ,              ...        ?


1)  - . ""      ""   ,   .   .

----------


## tan223

> 1)  - . ""      ""   ,   .   .


-  ,       12     ,      (  , )         310  .      ,  -   ,    ,     .

----------


## kurti

> .

----------

! 



> *221* -
>          ,  ..


        , -        VipNet -   226...   -  ?

----------


## desna

.       226.     -   .

----------


## M{}T

> ! 
> 
>         , -        VipNet -   226...   -  ?


   -,     (  ),       (     ),   "     ...." -  226    "   ..." - 226 .         ,    ,   310 .

*desna*   -      .    . ,        ,    .  ,          221    .

----------

> -  ,       12     ,      (  , )         310  .      ,  -   ,    ,     .


  ?        310-340   ...           .




> 1)  - . ""      ""   ,   .   .


              :

    (       );
 ,       ,     (           );
-      ;
   ;

      ,   ,   , , , , ,    , ,  ,            .
..              ,             (     , , ).

----------


## desna

*M{}T*,         221 ...    ?    ,   . 
 -   .    ..

----------


## M{}T

> *M{}T*,         221 ...    ?    ,   . 
>  -   .    ..


   " " -  . .      , . .  150    ,   , ,    - 13 ,    13150 -      - (  ) -    , , -.
 :yes:

----------


## M{}T

,     ,      :Smilie:

----------

"(           );" -   ,    ,   -  ,      ,   .  .       -.     ,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## desna

> -.     ,      .


 :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Rat1972

*M{}T*, 



> ,    ,   310 .


" " -    rutoken'  ?

----------


## Rat1972

> -.     ,      .


 :yes:

----------


## M{}T

> *M{}T*, 
> 
> " " -    rutoken'  ?

----------

> "(           );" -   ,    ,   -  ,      ,   .  .       -.     ,      .


       ?
         ?

----------


## Rat1972

*M{}T*, 
  ,  rutoken' -  310?

----------


## M{}T

12 ,    ,  14 3020340   ?

----------

> ?
>          ?


   ""  ,         ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

> 12 ,    ,  14 3020340   ?


      ...    ,         ,    -   ...      ,  ...?
       ,            -       -  ...

----------

> ""  ,         ,


          .
     310     .
       340...
              310      .

----------

> 12 ,    ,  14 3020340   ?


         -    , ,         .  :Smilie: 
 ru-token   ,      ,    **     .      12 .   ,            ru-token.  ,  ,  ,   ...  ...  ...
 ,   ru-tokena - 1 .  - 340. 
     -   ,         .    .         .

----------


## M{}T

> -    , ,         . 
>  ru-token   ,      ,    **     .      12 .   ,            ru-token.  ,  ,  ,   ...  ...  ...
>  ,   ru-tokena - 1 .  - 340. 
>      -   ,         .    .         .


!!!     !  ,    1000.        1000   ?  -   ,   -   ,    ,   ,    ,  20  - 20  , ,     , ,         . 
 , ,        -,      .        ,   ,         ,       ,    .
..:   ""   -  !  :Wink:       .


*Rat1972*,    850 . 8501000=850000     ... - -  .      ?      .   310  340 -    -,         (       ),    -  .

----------


## desna

,  ,     "",       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,  ,     "",       ?


  :Smilie: 




> ...    ,         ,    -   ...      ,  ...?


       .

        340          .

            , /  340.
            .
               , (        )            310.

   ru-token   ,            ?
         ,                  ?

         ?
-       ...




> -  ,        .    .         .


                ...         ...
  ru-token      ?

                148    ,         ...

----------


## M{}T

> ,  ,     "",       ?


 ,     -,        ,      ,  -.  , : http://www.rutoken.ru/products/rutoken/

----------

> ...         ...
>   ru-token      ?
> 
>                 148    ,         ...


   -   .  ru-tokenu   ,      - A.73950375.02 .       - : "8.2     ...      1     ,       ..."
   -   ,      1 ,  ,   ,   ?

,    "  1 "  ...

 -    ,   -  .,   ru-tokena,      . 
      ,    ,         .

        "  1 !"  .

   .
**,       148,      ?

----------

> !!!
> ...
>   310  340 -    -,         (       ),    -  .


 -  ,       -            (  ). 
    340     " " (  -    - 1 )    . 
         -    -,        "".
  " "    ,    - .    ,  ,   ,     ()    .

----------

> ..:   ""   -  !       .


   ""   -, 
 ,    ,         ,   ,    .   .
, ,   ,       ,      310   -  .
 , ,   ,   ,       ,         ,           310, ,      340.   ,      .

----------

> ,            -       -  ...


             ? 
..      ,    ( )         ,  310   340. 
 .  ,    ,           . 
     -  ,       * M{}T*,  , "   ".     - .
 :Smilie:

----------

> -  ,       -            (  ).


          ...
            .

            ,           ,          -       ""      .




> 340     " " (  -    - 1 )    .


        .
                (    .1)

        ,       148. 




> " "    ,    - .


               .
             ,   -         .

----------


## M{}T

> ""   -, 
>  ,    ,         ,   ,    .   .
> ...


    ""     ?

- ""        (  )   ,       ,        .
 : *"...       * "    ?   ,        ,       ,         .     ,      . 

-      **       -   .             ,      ,   .

----------

.  ,     ...   - .
  , "   "      ,       .          ,  .

 ,     ,   *M{}T*, "    **",  ,    -   ,  . 

..  ,  - -   310,  *M{}T*,     . 

    ,  -    340,     .

  -     . 
        . ,    ,   .

ps:  ,        -,       . 
                340.   (    )  .  **   148          -   .     -   ,      ,    -  .   ,  .

----------

> , "   "      ,       .          ,  .


            .
     M{}T - 20  
"   ,   ,    ,  20  - 20  "

..       
12   240...
      12       IMHO       ...
               ,   ...

  .         ru-token     .      2  5 ,            ...

        ?   ?     340    ?
      ""   .
            ?              ?  850     ?

----------


## desna

-.   :Smilie: 
     -    100     .  .
 :Wow:

----------

> -.  
>      -    100     .  .


         ...
  100    ...

              ... 
               100        ,     1 .
               10506,                10604  10601,                
 10601  10506
 10107  10601

----------


## Rat1972

**, 



> ?              ?  850     ?


   ,  ,      -      .                  - -  .
    ,           -        ?   :Cool:

----------

> ,  ,      -      .                  - -  .
>     ,           -        ?


         ?

         ...

              ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ...


, ,  !        ,       " ",        :Abuse:

----------

> .


     -    ?




> M{}T - 20  
> "   ,   ,    ,  20  - 20  "


 ,  .    20   20  -    20 ,  20 .   ,    -   ?           ,       ,          .    20  -   .




> .         ru-token     .      2  5 ,            ...


        ,          (   )  ?  -   ?        ( ) ,   5       -  ,     .     ( ,    "") -     .  , ,    , .
      -,       ,    . 

PS:  ,      ,       .     :



> ,   ...


 ,         .

----------

+  117

,     .         ,  - -   340. (  ,    310).
     (    )  - -     ,   . 

        (-)   340,    310    .      .       . , ,   .

 .

    , .

   -  , , ,        .

----------

21   .
  .   -        -               ?   :     -         ?
 .

----------


## topalov

.
      3000  .   .

----------


## Nataly78

> .
>       3000  .   .


    ( -),            :Wink:

----------


## topalov

.
  ,      1000 .
      1000  3000 -  ....

----------

, ,              ?

----------

,  10   1200 .  ,          ?

----------

?

----------

2015      .            .   3000.   16000.          ?

----------

